# Villa Preferred Access [Villa Group] - how do i get out (2014)



## Miket09 (Nov 14, 2014)

I consider myself an intelligent person but I made the dumbest mistake of my life in signing up for this timeshare scam. The promises of future cheap vacations as part of this "charimans club" which doesn't even seem to exist led me to signing away my hard earned money. I have since returned from vacation and have read all about this interval international and how horrible of a company it is. We were also told we would get 4 vacation weeks a year through this discounted vacation program. I'm now seeing that this interval international only lets you trade points you have earned, which we only get bi annually. I also found out too late about the 5 day cancellation policy. I've put down 3000 already on my credit card as a deposit and I owe another 9500. I've pretty much come to peace with the fact that my 3000 is gone. Is there anything I can do to make this a 3k mistake instead of a 12k mistake? if I cancel the credit card we used to sign up will the Villa Group find other ways to get the money out of me? will they bring lawsuits against me? do I have any options? please help me


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 14, 2014)

> I have since returned from vacation and have read all about this interval international and how horrible of a company it is.



Interval International is *not* a horrible company - it is one of the 2 largest exchange companies in the world, and most of the people here on TUG belong to it.

But Interval International has *NOTHING to do *with Villa Preferred Access - they may have told you that they were affiliated, but that is pure baloney.   You have been mislead by the sales person for Villa Preferred Access - NOT Interval International.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 14, 2014)

But in answer to your 'How do I get out' question. Well, the short answer is that you had 5 days to study and cool off, and rescind your purchase. There is a better than even chance that you are now a timeshare owner. You are welcome to try to plead fraud, copy PROFECO, the Mexican consumer affairs office, but really, it's an uphill battle. "I overpaid, and the sales weasel lied but I have no proof of what was said" are not valid arguments.

Now, the better news. Those are nice resorts, II is an honorable exchange company,  and about half of TUGgers bought their first TS from the developer. Stick around TUG. Learn to use what you bought and.....

Welcome to TUG.

Jim


----------



## oldbuyer (Nov 14, 2014)

Welcome Mike, what you purchased is a vacation club. As resorts run out of traditional TS inventory, they can get around Mexican law and continue overselling by selling Vacation clubs, which is an option of a week or two at the home resort (Villa Group not city-specific) which they hope you do not use, and a membership in either, RCI, II or San Francisco, etc., where you get your discounted vacations. These discounted vacations that you saw in your presentation are last-calls and 1-90 day out distressed weeks that the rep magnifies into greater availability than actually exists. What you saw in the presentation book is screen shots in RCI format. BTW -you can gain access to similar availability from RCI or II for about $70/year w/o a long time commitment. 

Since you are past your 5-day recision period (Mexican consumer law) your only option is to petition the Villa  group with your discoveries, assuming you have now discovered that what you now own is nowhere near what was represented in terms of price and availability, and ask for the contract to be terminated and your down payment forfeited.
You would contact the VLO (the person you signed paperwork with) and contend the rep misrepresented the program (if they did) and you could only discover the misrepresentation once you had access to your account, way past the 5-day rescision period. 

The VLO will say that nothing the rep says is part of the contract and only the written contract  contains all rights and obligations. You will want to carefully review your contract to see if there is anything written that is not delivered on the website. This would be the basis for your request. You will notice the contract is in pigeon English as the original (and only binding contract) is in Spanish. Often the original Spanish language contract is purposely mistranslated into English to the developer's advantage. You might have to get a copy of the original PROFECO-filed Spanish language contract to prove misrepresentation.

Your odds of rescision and a refund are nearly zero. Your odds of terminating the agreement and losing your deposit are determined by the VLO's judgement, what you can prove and how much of a stink you can raise in a Profeco complaint etc.

Sorry for the bad news, but it's Mexico not the US or Canada. There are few consumer protection laws. There are no class actions and the courts seldom decide a case in a reasonable timeline but continue the case until all parties agree, give up or die. Our government also does not enforce basic international contract laws with Mexico so you are completely on your own.


----------



## dennisokey (Nov 14, 2014)

I have heard of only one other option. It's called "timeshare exit team" basically a legal firm that gets the timeshare contract terminated. In Denver we have a local consumer rights company that speaks highly of them. Make sure and do your own due dilligance with them as I have no direct knowledge. Also please let us know on this board if they were helpful.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 14, 2014)

Really?  I cannot believe you are endorsing this company - they are probably a running a Viking Ship scheme.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 14, 2014)

I can't find it today, but yesterday when Brian posted a link to the new redesigned TUG site, there was an ad from 'The TS Exit Team'. I couldn't believe it! I had thought the same as you, Denise, Viking Ship.

Either way, with this being at best a RTU, or at worst a vacation club, I can't see how a U.S. based law firm can do anything across an international border, and with no deed to transfer, nothing to put on board a Viking ship.

One wonders if simply defaulting and taking whatever credit hit that causes is more- or less damaging than paying the remaining $9,000.

Jim


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 14, 2014)

Jim - Those are google Ads, which google controls - they are not companies that have contracted with TUG.  When you see a suspicious Ad - please report it so we can block it.


----------



## dennisokey (Nov 14, 2014)

*Woaaaaa*

First, if you re-read my post I did not endorse them. I just said they were someone I heard about. I know nothing about how they work, if they work or anything else. They are just a vendor that I suggested should be considered if you are in a pickle.

Secound, I had no idea what a Viking ship compnay was until I just googled it.

I don't even know if they are able to solve the problem.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 14, 2014)

> I know nothing about how they work, if they work or anything else.



A gentle suggestion:  Please don't recommend a company that you don't know anything about.  The vast majority of "exit companies" are not reputable, and the fact that they advertise widely means absolutely nothing.


----------



## Zib (Nov 14, 2014)

*Villa Group*

Have you contacted The Villa Group directly?  I know that they have a program called "Voluntary Surrender".   They take back memberships that people don't want anymore. I'm not sure if or how it would apply to a new membership, tho.  It costs about as much as one maintenance fee.  Don't know how they would figure this one tho.  I think you could get them to take it back but there would be some cost to it.  Call member services at Resort Com International (800) 852-4755.  Ask for "Resort Com".  Good luck but it is a beautiful resort.  We've been going every year for over 25 years and think it's the best thing we ever did.  Resort is wonderful, but the sales group is HORRIBLE!!!


----------



## easyrider (Nov 16, 2014)

UVC is not taking contracts back anymore. They would take back paid in full contracts only when this program was in force.

One legal way out is by utilizing a real estate contract attorney. Most ts contracts have issues that an attorney can exploit and most developers do not want to go to court as it opens up a plethora of problems for them, occasionally even if they win. 

Even though I have not heard of the ts exit team I have looked at their website and found that one of the owners is in my linked in connections as an attorney in Washington. 

That being said, UVC is my favorite resort system. If you learn how to use your points I bet you would enjoy your membership. With the access points you can do so much more than with the older memberships like mine.

Bill


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 16, 2014)

> One legal way out is by utilizing a real estate contract attorney. Most ts contracts have issues that an attorney can exploit and most developers do not want to go to court as it opens up a plethora of problems for them, occasionally even if they win.



With all due respect, I strongly disagree:  US courts have no jurisdiction in Mexico.  The OP would have to hire an attorney in Mexico, and file a lawsuit in Mexico.  That would be a very expensive proposition, with little chance of success.  My guess is that they'd just end up getting scammed again.

In some instances, when people have exposed their unethical sales tactics on TUG, Villa Group has agreed to _cancel_ their contract - this is different than taking back a paid off contract.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 17, 2014)

Even though many of the international resorts have no affiliations in the USA, many of the larger resorts do. Because of these affiliations there are legal ways to challenge their contracts, especially if they are using a service in the USA to facilitate business. I recall a class action suite brought against Groupo Maya from a CA firm that was successful.

I don't consider licensed real estate attorneys scammers. It wouldn't hurt to call is all Im suggesting. It is not likely a viking ship dealio, imo.

Bill


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 17, 2014)

There is no way to give a 100% guarantee - without using a Viking Ship scheme.  Either their guarantee is false, or it's a Viking Ship.


----------



## Miket09 (Nov 17, 2014)

I have contacted villa group directly. They passed my request on to another team. I don't know if/when I will hear back. I will keep following up. I'm even ok if I don't get my deposit back but the 12k mistake is killing me. The promises of ultra cheap vacations is what suckered us in but it sounds like what I read here and elsewhere is that these trips through II are much exaggerated. And Yelp reviews of II are simply brutal. 

The 3k down payment has already hit my card. If I were to cancel my card so they can't charge me the monthly parents will they try taking legal action against me?

Also, they talked about being able to bank your points in and get a check. Has anyone ever done that? Does that actually work or is it more BS from the shady salesmen?


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 17, 2014)

Miket09 said:


> The 3k down payment has already hit my card. If I were to cancel my card so they can't charge me the monthly parents will they try taking legal action against me?
> 
> Also, they talked about being able to bank your points in and get a check. Has anyone ever done that? Does that actually work or is it more BS from the shady salesmen?



For brevity, they will probably pursue other ways to collect from you, but ultimately, legal action, or credit score hit would be likely.

AND, if the sales weasel's lips were moving, s/he was lying. You can 'bank your points', but basically, they are for your own future use. I am unaware of ANY that result in a check back to the owner. Theoretically, one CAN reserve a villa/week then rent it to others, but there is a glut of timeshares in Mexico, and they seldom rent for enough to cover maintenance fees.

Now that you've posted here, beware of emails from entities that will promise to get you out of your timeshare. 99% will want you to pay them an upfront fee, or taxes or something else, then will disappear with even more of your money and you'll still have the timeshare. Other than a small advertising fee, don't pay anyone anything.

Sorry you find yourself in this situation.

Jim


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 17, 2014)

Interval International is an Exchange company.  You need to own a timeshare first that trades in II to become a member..  As a member you can trade your week with other timeshare in the system.  You can also buy getaways which can be quite inexpensive and can be cheaper than the maintenance fees.  I am typing this while sitting in a 1 BR at Four Seasons Aviara that I traded through II.


----------



## saywhat (Nov 17, 2014)

easyrider said:


> Even though many of the international resorts have no affiliations in the USA, many of the larger resorts do. Because of these affiliations there are legal ways to challenge their contracts, especially if they are using a service in the USA to facilitate business. I recall a class action suite brought against Groupo Maya from a CA firm that was successful.
> 
> I don't consider licensed real estate attorneys scammers. It wouldn't hurt to call is all Im suggesting. It is not likely a viking ship dealio, imo.
> 
> Bill



The Mayan actually prevailed in that class action, but shortly thereafter the beat it out of the US. They no longer have any business base in the US.
The law firm was Boise/Shiller, I'm sure David Boise didn't like the loss and the mayan got out before he appealed.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 17, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> There is no way to give a 100% guarantee - without using a Viking Ship scheme.  Either their guarantee is false, or it's a Viking Ship.



"Viking ship schemes" are illegal as most timeshares are "mortgaged backed securities". Your placing legitimate legal services with attorneys in the same category as timeshare re-sellers who intentionally commit fraud to the client and developer to get rid of unwanted timeshares for profit. 




> The 3k down payment has already hit my card. If I were to cancel my card so they can't charge me the monthly parents will they try taking legal action against me?
> 
> Also, they talked about being able to bank your points in and get a check. Has anyone ever done that? Does that actually work or is it more BS from the shady salesmen?



The Villa Group can use your points if they wanted to, but because they really have no need of the points, this probably would not be the best financial way to go. This is a service offered to those who really don't care about costs as much as you. You would do better renting the unit out on Redweek as a penthouse. This is the benefit of owning points. You can reserve any size unit at any UVC resort with enough points. 

Yes, UVC can take legal action against you for nonpayment. You can take the free advice here or talk to an attorney. I have always thought a person should be proactive on this type of dispute and a letter from any attorney does hold more contemplative weight than your letter or phone call. 


Bill


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 17, 2014)

Another option is to make lemonade out of lemon.  When you were sitting in front of the salesperson you must have thought that you could afford the 12K.  I don't own at Villa group but as you see in this post, owners do like it.  I have a good friend who bought it at there 2 years ago, loves it and does not trade out his timeshare.  He goes back to Mexico every year and stays within the Villa group of resorts.  If you spend time to read the ins and outs of what you own and about II, it can turn into a positive experience.  I own a mix of timeshares and love II for trading purposes.  I have been a timeshare owner for 17 years and I only got smarter about how to use my timeshare after I stumbled upon TUG about 4 years ago.  After I got knowledgeable through TUG, I ended up owning several more timeshares.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 17, 2014)

sptung said:


> When you were sitting in front of the salesperson you must have thought that you could afford the 12K.



The problem with this statement, is that the sales person told them they could rent their timeshare for big bucks, to cover their maintenance fees, and that is a flat out lie.  That's how Villa Group convinces people that they "can afford it."


----------



## Miket09 (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks all for the help so far. So for II I'm hearing different things. Is this a website you can simply join for $70 a year or do you actually have to own a timeshare? Does anyone have experience with booking trips through them, do they actually save you money or are the good deals only last minute horrible timing type of deals you must be lucky to stumble upon?

And when you say own a timeshare, do you have to pay off the balance first?


----------



## Miket09 (Nov 17, 2014)

Exactly Denise. I thought I could rent this out and eventually recoup the money. It sounds like that was a flat out lie amongst others. Wish I saw this site in my 5 day grace period. I did not have Internet access while in mexico


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 17, 2014)

easyrider said:


> "Viking ship schemes" are illegal as most timeshares are "mortgaged backed securities". Your placing legitimate legal services with attorneys in the same category as timeshare re-sellers who intentionally commit fraud to the client and developer to get rid of unwanted timeshares for profit.



If you are so sure they are Legit, then tell me how they back up their *100% success guarantee* to "take your timeshare off your hands."

What do they do with deeds that the resort won't take back, and have negative resale value?


----------



## Miket09 (Nov 17, 2014)

Also it's party can I afford it and it's party is it worth it. It was sold as me getting points every 2 years where if I didn't want to stay in Mexico that year I could sell it back for approx $1500. Plus I was supposed to be able to take 4 vacations a year using the II site and what was deemed the 'chairmans club' to get cheap travel.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 17, 2014)

Miket09 said:


> Thanks all for the help so far. So for II I'm hearing different things. Is this a website you can simply join for $70 a year or do you actually have to own a timeshare?
> 
> And when you say own a timeshare, do you have to pay off the balance first?



You have to own a timeshare to be a Interval International member - not pay it off.  BUT - you should never buy a timeshare on credit.  On the resale market you can buy nice timeshares for 0-10% of original retail.  If you can't afford to pay cash on the resale market, you should not buy a timeshare.

These timeshare listed on TUG are all free or nearly free:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=55



> Does anyone have experience with booking trips through them, do they actually save you money or are the good deals only last minute horrible timing type of deals you must be lucky to stumble upon?



I'm sure that the salespeople have misrepresented Interval to you.  First and foremost, Interval is an EXCHANGE company for timeshare owners.  The do have rentals, but this is mostly inventory they are trying to get rid of. 

The best deals on Interval are timeshare exchanges - but exchanging is not a rookie strategy.  It takes some knowledge and experience, and Mexican timeshares are poor traders.

The last minute rentals on Interval are OK, but you are not going to get high season at the top resorts as a rental on Interval.  The best inventory is in the exchanges, and you need to own a good exchanger to get it.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 17, 2014)

Mike, II is an exchange. They DO have excess inventory that they rent within 30-45 days of move-in at very low cost. Do not expect top shelf, beach front, prime season resorts/weeks. These are first and foremost, leftovers they can't unload by exchanging, like for like, or renting well in advance at retail. You do have to own- or be making payments- on a TS to join an exchange. It doesn't need to be paid off, just current.

As to why they squeeze you to buy when you first get to a resort, and keep you off the internet, it has everything to do with that 5 day rescission period. In short, you were 'marked'. 

Jim


----------



## oldbuyer (Nov 17, 2014)

Miket09 said:


> Thanks all for the help so far. So for II I'm hearing different things. Is this a website you can simply join for $70 a year or do you actually have to own a timeshare? Does anyone have experience with booking trips through them, do they actually save you money or are the good deals only last minute horrible timing type of deals you must be lucky to stumble upon?
> 
> And when you say own a timeshare, do you have to pay off the balance first?



No you don't have to have it paid in full and I'm sure you received a membership as part of your sign up package.
I've belonged to II and RCI- no you do not have to own a TS to join just to make trades. Trades are not usually a good deal unless you own a real looser that no one wants to stay at in which case you trade it everytime (paying a $179-189 fee) and book something that you want to use.
ALL RCI and II members have access to the extra vacations and last calls vacations- you just pay a fee about equal to a MF for an "extra" and about 250 for a "hot/last call" week. The issue you will have if you want to go to Cabo is your home resort blocks RCI/II from showing you available inventory at other properties in Cabo (or Mazatlan)- Nice huh?
I usually only visit Cabo and find RCI has more inventory available than II. In other markets II might be better. You can go to their websites to check out the affiliated resorts each has and inquire about membership. Keep in mind you are probably already a member of one of these from your TS purchase- check your package


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 17, 2014)

You do have to own a timeshare to join II or RCI.

I'm not sure why you say that trading is "not a good deal"?  Yes, you have to know what you are doing, and have a good trader, but you can trade into great resorts.  It's just that what the OP in this thread was promised by sales, is not true, and trading is not a rookie strategy.


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 17, 2014)

For most of my trades in II and RCI, it costs me about $700 to $800 per week which I always lockoff my weeks to get the cost down, and it includes exchange fees, and I end up with trades worth $2k or more per week, if you use maintenance fees at those resorts as a gauge for value.  I am not saying you will always end up with up-trades every time, but it can be that way with careful planning and flexibility as to when you want to travel.


----------



## Miket09 (Nov 17, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a good attorney, one that isn't another scam?


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 17, 2014)

Miket09 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good attorney, one that isn't another scam?



Mike -that was bad advice.  You would have to hire an attorney in Mexico and go to court in Mexico - don't do it!


----------



## ilene13 (Nov 17, 2014)

We have owned timeshares in Mexico for about 25 years.  In the early years if we did not use one of our weeks or we rented out the lock off portion we were able to recoup a lot of our MF.  Unfortunately MF have gone up and there is a glut of timeshares in Mexico.  I rented a lock off out for $550 for this coming spring--I used to get $800.  It is what it is!


----------



## easyrider (Nov 17, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> The problem with this statement, is that the sales person told them they could rent their timeshare for big bucks, to cover their maintenance fees, and that is a flat out lie.  That's how Villa Group convinces people that they "can afford it."



I own a two bedroom unit with UVC and have rented it for $1,800 in the past. The mf is under $700. 



DeniseM said:


> If you are so sure they are Legit, then tell me how they back up their *100% success guarantee* to "take your timeshare off your hands."
> 
> I would think that a business like this, an attorney that specializes in real estate and more specifically timeshares, would screen their clients.
> 
> What do they do with deeds that the resort won't take back, and have negative resale value?



It could very well be that after the screening process the attorney would either see a way to proceed or tell the client why the job is too problematic. 

Why do you assume that they are taking any and all clients ? Certainly a new contract is a hard sell if there is a large amount owing on it. 

The attorneys at the timeshare exit team are A- with the WA BBB. The minus is because they are not paying members of the BBB.

http://www.bbb.org/western-washingt...d-hein-and-associates-in-lynnwood-wa-22783129

These guys are also highly rated and endorsed by many radio talk celebrities  including Dave Ramsey.

I do agree with you that this route could be more costly than a do it yourself approach but if it ended up costing even half the amount spent it might be worth it to some one. 

Not you or me at this time of course, as we know better. 

Bill


----------



## easyrider (Nov 17, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Mike -that was bad advice.  You would have to hire an attorney in Mexico and go to court in Mexico - don't do it!



So your advice is basically just suck it up because it is a Mexican developer ? Not bad advice considering that it is a great resort system.

BUT............

UVC is a large resort system that has affiliations in Las Vegas and San Diego and because of this they are not insulated from lawsuits from the USA.


Bill


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 17, 2014)

easyrider said:


> So your advice is basically just suck it up because it is a Mexican developer ? Not bad advice considering that it is a great resort system.



Certainly not - I would never buy anything from Villa Group.

1.  I would continue to hold their feet to the fire in this thread - Villa Group hates that, and as I already posted above, in the past, when people raised a stink on TUG, Villa group has sometimes cancelled their contract, to stop the bad publicity.

2.  I would also contact Villa Group directly and let them know that I was raising hell on TUG, and tell them I want my contract cancelled, and I would be very persistent:  [can someone please provide the correct email address]

3.  I'd also make a complaint to Profeco [800-468-8722], the Mexican Consumer Agency, and I would push hard with them, because nothing will happen if you don't.

email: xtranjeros@profeco.gob.mx .

Website: http://www.profeco.gob.mx/english.htm

What I would not do, is go to another shady company, to get myself out of my shady timeshare purchase.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 17, 2014)

Denise, good advice about keeping shouting from the rooftops, but is Villa Group's or (UVC) blog address the same as Mayan/Vidanta's? That's what you posted.

I also agree that opening a file with PROFECO wouldn't hurt.

Jim


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 17, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> Denise, good advice about keeping shouting from the rooftops, but is Villa Group's blog address the same as Mayan/Vidanta's? That's what you posted.
> 
> I also agree that opening a file with PROFECO wouldn't hurt.
> 
> Jim



I'm not sure - I got it from another thread - let me double check that.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 17, 2014)

True that their sales tactics are popped from the same mold, but painting them with the same brush might confuse the OP more than he already is.


----------



## Miket09 (Nov 17, 2014)

Can someone send the villa group email and how I can contact profeco from the US? The Villa Group is giving me the run around and the sales agent is being abusive


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 17, 2014)

Miket09 said:


> Can someone send the villa group email and how I can contact profeco from the US? The Villa Group is giving me the run around and the sales agent is being abusive



Sorry about that, the link I posted didn't work - here is the phone number for Profeco:  800-468-8722

email:  xtranjeros@profeco.gob.mx .

Website:  http://www.profeco.gob.mx/english.htm

Just so you know, the sales person cannot, and will not help you get out of this - you actually want to stay away from him.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 17, 2014)

UVC International
Servicing Company
www.MyUVCI.com 
 	P.O. Box 96058
Las Vegas, NV 89193	 

Toll Free  	1-800-852-47551-800-852-4755
Direct	(619) 683-7440(619) 683-7440
Fax	(619) 209-5920

 	ResortCom International
Developer / Sales / 
Loan and Maintenance Fee Payments	 www.Resortcom.com

P.O. Box 96058
Las Vegas, NV 89193	 

Toll Free  	1-800-366-22961-800-366-2296
Direct	(619) 683-7440(619) 683-7440

Web site	www.Resortcom.com
Email	ClubMail@MyUVCI.com

_________________________________________________________

Denise, exactly how is Villa Group or the timeshare exit team "shady" ? I have attended at least a dozen UVC presentations and can honestly say that everyone I spoke with was very upfront and honest about their product. 

The timeshare exit team is A- with the BBB. I sent Brandon a message to see what they actually do. Im thinking he might feel the adjectives you use to describe their business somewhat offensive.

I have also attended Marriott , Hilton and other presentations for timeshares that cost $50K to over $100K instead of a $12K - $20K buy in. These salespeople do understand their product and people do find value in them. It is not trickery that many people still buy timeshares.

My point is that Mike has bought a product that has value and his objections are more of a buyers remorse than an objection to the product. I do understand Mikes predicament and at this point would say that Mike should start learning how to use his points as I doubt he will get anywhere with this unless he can prove UVC duped him. I doubt that Mike could get his contract cancelled by just complaining on the internet or contacting profeco without proof of an impropriety. He would have to meet certain objective criteria. Subjective interpretations of what a person thinks they understand isn't considered proof of anything except ignorance, imo.

That is why there are attorneys. 

Bill


----------



## Miket09 (Nov 17, 2014)

Bill - yes I'm a complete idiot for succumbing to the pressure and not fully grasping what I was getting myself into, I will admit that. But now that I look back there were countless lies and misrepresentations from our salesmen. There was no way to cancel (found out too late about tugs and the 5 day law) our 1200 points could be cashed in for $1500 if we didn't want to come to Mexico again, the promise of cheap vacations with II(which he kept calling the chairmans club) that were readily available any time of the year except holidays, the 'the contract lady will take all day if you ask questions comments'. Looking back I realize I was so stupid but While I may have made the dumbest decision of mylife I don't know how john Lindsey can even look himself in a mirror. He completely BS'd us and we fell for every single tactic in the book. I can't stop beating myself up over this. I wish I had found an Internet cafe and this site while I was in the cancelation period. Now I have burdened my family and my 2 young children due to this scam. And yes it's a scam when you don't get what you're promised. the fact that I can't even give away this timeshare if I wanted to says all I need to know about what I just purchased. And then when we call and plead to make some kind of a deal he says 'were a big corporation, Im a business man and if you don't pay the rest we will ruin you'. Actual words he told us on the phone. The villa group is scum. I pray others don't feel the same pain I'm feeling right now


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 17, 2014)

Bill - I have explained very clearly why I believe they are offering a Viking Ship scheme.  If it's not clear to you yet, then you apparently don't want to hear what I'm saying.  

This is my last post to you on this subject, because at this point, you are just playing the troll by defending the tactics of the Villa Group, and defending a company that guarantees that they can get rid of all timeshares.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 17, 2014)

Don't beat yourself up Mike. Like you, most of us have bought a timeshare from the developer and then found sites like tug. Then we learned from the experiences of the other tuggers on how to use our timeshares. For me its now an addiction. 

I have never heard of the chairman's club but perhaps you actually are referring to the residence club. These are the the perks for the residence club.

http://www.myuvc.com/files/Elite Residence Club Benefits After Feb 13 2011.pdf

As you can see the perks are many. At some of the UVCI resorts there is an area reserved for your membership at the pools and restaurants. It is the best product offered in one of the nicest resort systems in Mexico. You will have the ability to travel to any of the resorts without doing an exchange and will get the better units which will be of any size that you have points for. Im guessing UVCI comped your account some points or extra vacations which can be used for vacations or for rentals. 

UVCI likely comped you 3 years of membership to Interval International. This is your trading platform but since one of the UVCI resorts is affiliated with RCI you can also join RCI if you wanted to. The benefit of these exchange companies are the extra vacations that can be purchased for very little. You can learn more about these exchange companies on the forums.

You also have the ability to book developer time at UVCI to extend vacations. Your cost on this should be less than my cost as your membership is at the highest level. 

Here are some of the resort links and in the Mexico forum Bob , aka beach.bar.bob, has alot of info on your point system. He is always in a penthouse.

http://www.myuvc.com/Default.aspx?p=DynamicModule&PageId=241692&ssid=89676&vnf=1

http://www.villagroupresorts.com/


Its just odd that these guys at UVCI are delibertly being rude or offensive. They have always been pretty good with our group.

Bill


----------



## easyrider (Nov 17, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Bill - I have explained very clearly why I believe they are offering a Viking Ship scheme.  If it's not clear to you yet, then you apparently don't want to hear what I'm saying.
> 
> This is my last post to you on this subject, because at this point, you are just playing the troll by defending the tactics of the Villa Group, and defending a company that guarantees that they can get rid of all timeshares.



Yes, I do understand your position very well but you offer no proof to back up your statements. 

You feel that UVCI is selling their product in a deceptive manner. You really wouldn't know as you have never been to a UVCI presentation. While my thoughts on UVCI are somewhat subjective to my personal experiences with the sales team your thoughts on UVCI have been a culmination of internet complaints of sales to people with buyers remorse.

I know very little about the timeshare exit team except that one of the owners is a linked in connection that is connected to other very reputable attorneys and real estate brokers. Also that they are listed with the BBB as A-. 

So this makes me a troll ? No, I don't think so. 

Bill


----------



## Blingo (Jun 30, 2018)

Miket09 said:


> I consider myself an intelligent person but I made the dumbest mistake of my life in signing up for this timeshare scam. The promises of future cheap vacations as part of this "charimans club" which doesn't even seem to exist led me to signing away my hard earned money. I have since returned from vacation and have read all about this interval international and how horrible of a company it is. We were also told we would get 4 vacation weeks a year through this discounted vacation program. I'm now seeing that this interval international only lets you trade points you have earned, which we only get bi annually. I also found out too late about the 5 day cancellation policy. I've put down 3000 already on my credit card as a deposit and I owe another 9500. I've pretty much come to peace with the fact that my 3000 is gone. Is there anything I can do to make this a 3k mistake instead of a 12k mistake? if I cancel the credit card we used to sign up will the Villa Group find other ways to get the money out of me? will they bring lawsuits against me? do I have any options? please help me



I'm a recent member of the Villa Group, and can't pay my mortgage or maintenance fees any more. I'm wondering if anyone on here has gone through the ringer with Villa regarding non-payment? I have not paid in 3 months and now they are threatening me with collections and legal action. They are a Las Vegas, NV company in the US, so I would be dealing with a US company? I'm not really concerned about hits on my credit report, I'm more concerned with actual legal action, and being forced to pay balances as well as collection fees. Anyone been through this before? 

They won't let me "surrender" my membership unless it is paid off in full, and I'm not able to pay $14,000 to payoff. I've been told by attorneys that they have a good chance of getting me out of my contract because of the following: 
1. They served alcohol during the sales process
2. They went over the 90 Minute limit (4 Hrs) wearing me down 
3. They didn't mention the $530 maintenance fees until the paperwork was shown

I know there are differences between dealing with Creditors (Villa Group) and Collections Agencies. Does anyone know at what point they turn over the account to collectors? I hear it is pretty easy to get collectors off your back once you are turned over to them. 

Any suggestions on how I should proceed? 
Thanks!


----------



## LannyPC (Jun 30, 2018)

Blingo said:


> They won't let me "surrender" my membership unless it is paid off in full, and I'm not able to pay $14,000 to payoff. I've been told by attorneys that they have a good chance of getting me out of my contract because of the following:
> 1. They served alcohol during the sales process
> 2. They went over the 90 Minute limit (4 Hrs) wearing me down
> 3. They didn't mention the $530 maintenance fees until the paperwork was shown



This is a big no-no we usually tell people here on TUG.  Do not go seeking the services of some of these attorneys or Get out of your timeshare outfits.  Here is the problem with your above-mentioned situation.  These attorneys *might* be able to get you out of your contract based on those points but you have to be able to prove them.  What concrete proof do you have?  It will likely come down to a matter of He said, She said.  That's why there are written contracts and why what is written in these contracts usually prevails over what was said in the presentation.

There is another thread in this Mexico forum as to what could happen if you just default and not pay another penny in mortgage or MFs.  While the picture is not that pretty, it's certainly better than paying another $14,000.


----------

